# Bentley you will always be our heartkitty



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Bentley had a good run, he was at least 20 and probably several years older that that. Unfortunately we had to make the choice to ease his way or make him go thru jaw surgery, cleaning up infection and getting all his teeth pulled with no real hope of survival. Poor guy was in so much pain from the infection.
For the last 11 years he has been our alpha, keeping the peace, smacking the troublemakers and pinning down runaway kittens for their baths. For a cranky old tom he raised some really well mannered kittens. He always made sure the others knew the middle of the bed was His spot and made me share my pillow. He will be missed.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear about your Bentley. It is always hard to lose a fur baby. You did what was best for him and he is not in pain. Hugs to you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bkitty,
I'm so sorry for your loss of Bentley:'(
You give him the Final Gift of Love, by setting him Free, to Fly to the Bridge♡♡♡
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh i'm so sorry for your loss of Bentley. He had such a long life due to his loving care. It's always hard to make that final choice for them but it is the gift you can give. Hugs to you and enjoy the bridge running free and bossing the other cats


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

It's so hard to lose one, the young ones break your heart if they go. But the old ones, oh no, they're so special it's really much worse to lose an old one. Bless you for making the decision, so hard, and I hope they'll make that decision for me when my time comes.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bentley. You gave him a wonderful, long life. My thoughts are with you.

Judy


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

bkitty said:


> For the last 11 years he has been our alpha, keeping the peace, smacking the troublemakers and pinning down runaway kittens for their baths. For a cranky old tom he raised some really well mannered kittens.


A great tribute to your Bentley.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Bentley sounds like a great character....I used to have a Manx torbie girl who broke up squabbles and whipped all the kitties into shape. She was my "policewoman" and taught me a lot about cat discipline. Bentley lived to a great age and you were so lucky to have him that long. Nothing's harder than having to having a pet euthanized, but it's last kindest act when they are suffering. I truly believe you will see your dear Bentley again in the spiritual world.

*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."* ~ author unknown


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry bkitty. Thank you for the wonderful picture you painted of Bentley's personality. I'm imagining him at the bridge, keeping everyone in line, and making sure the young ones don't try to sneak off at bath time. Hugs to you.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your support. I still have moments when I look up and it hits me he isn't here. What has happened is Sasquatch has taken over the alpha role... Caught him bathing WarClaw our youngest (bottle-baby from May). Same pose, half sitting/half laying on him washing his face that Bentley did to him as a kitten. His legacy is continued.


----------

